#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  asme b16.5 flanges excel sheet for refernce

## haroub_nas

useful as quick refernce

See More: asme b16.5 flanges excel sheet for refernce

----------


## gr8funk

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## cumtedu

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## zeon2016

This is good for use. Thanks.

----------


## Jeerapol

Big thanks for your shared.

----------


## KP SAHU

thanks a lot

----------


## nirag

Thank you so much,

----------


## dedy14

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## rafeek132

thanks for sharing

----------


## damig82

thank you so much

----------


## Nikoonz

Please Reupload!
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

The file in post one works fine, it is a direct download on the site

----------


## Nikoonz

> The file in post one works fine, it is a direct download on the site



I make a mistake. My comment was for another post. Sorry.

The link it's OK!See More: asme b16.5 flanges excel sheet for refernce

----------


## Nikoonz

> The file in post one works fine, it is a direct download on the site



I make a mistake. My comment was for another post. Sorry.

The link it's OK!

----------


## siva2161

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Prem_me

THank you sir

----------


## soldjaboi

Thanks

----------

